# how to "restore" velcro straps?



## sherpa (Feb 11, 2004)

one of the straps on my shoes is loosing it's "stick" -- does anyone now of a method to fix this problem?

thx


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

sherpa said:


> one of the straps on my shoes is loosing it's "stick" -- does anyone now of a method to fix this problem?
> 
> thx


Good question. Have you tried to call or e-mail the manufacturer? I presume you can't really 'revitalize' Velcro. It does have a service life. You may be able to get it replaced, though, for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... Velcro is a brand name for hook and loop fasteners... and there are a variety of types available for many applications... at anything from automotive to home supply stores... one of which might be modified for your application... or applied by shoe cobbler (when I was growing up, cobblers were common... but in today's throw away world... we more often than not... buy new shoes when old wear out). It might even be possible to DIY... taking an off the shelf fastener... and applying it to your shoe (sew or glue)...

I've got an old pair of Sidi D2s... that will eventually need work... and DIY is my plan.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Check to see if the hook side is clean and free of debris. Hair, threads, lint, and etc. reduce how well it holds the loop side. If the hook is clean, then the loops side is dead. It happens. There's no way around it.

If there's a cobbler near by, he should be able to replace the loop side.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Glue or sew*

Assuming the hooks are clean, you need to either glue in or sew in some new Velcro. There is no way to rejuvinate it. If you're curious, look a the stuff under a magnifying glass - most instructive.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Cobbler*



sherpa said:


> one of the straps on my shoes is loosing it's "stick" -- does anyone now of a method to fix this problem? thx


See the shoe cobbler. He should be able to do the job right and it wont look like something you did in your basement. The proper tools makes for a proper job. In addition I would imagine it is a pretty easy job for a cobbler so the price should be reasonable.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Easy to replace, but try this first*

Everybody else has diagnosed the problem already, and you can get new Velcro (easy to sew in yourself) at any sewing/crafts/homewares kind of store. Before you do that, though, look at the "hook" side of the Velcro. That can get crudded up with lint, dog hair, whatever. If you take something like a needle or straight pin and run it between the rows, along the base of the hooks, and pull that stuff out, like cleaning hair out of a hairbrush, it often soves the problem.


----------

